# Thinking of changeing line ???



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I have been useing Trilean big game 30# mono on my king rod, its a good line but man its hard to cast a cigar with 30# mono, but dont want to go to a braided line, what should i go to so i dont or cant still see my bait after i cast ??:doh


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

17 or 20 Sufix, in the blue pack.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Read up on Power Pro and Sufix, I like both in the 15-30 lb range. More than that weight rangeand I perfer the Sufix. 

Also there are some old post on braids, you might want to search them out.

It took me a while to switch to a braid line, but since I have I have become a believer.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

20# Sufix - got 3 of our spinners spooled with new yesterday. Good stuff.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I like 20# Ande or Sufix. If you are having visibility problems then go with hi-vis yellow and you will for sure be able to see your line. I used to have a phobia about braid but I have used it for about 4 years now and won't go back, however I don't like powerpro any longer. Too many problems. I am going with Sufix performance braid from here on out.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I have probably 6 or 7 lite (not counting my 2 ultra lite) spinning rods, and have changed to braid due to the fact I hate the memory of mono. Have no memory with braid and casting is much easier and further. The rods are not expensive ones and have had to replace the tips. Braid will tear them up, but I can deal with it.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

for king on the pier wich i assume ur talking aboutuse a 15-20lb line of ur choice!

i would rather have sufix but ande dose just fine for me!! just look into sufix siege if u dont like the memory of mono


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

one word, SUFFIX! dont bring a pole on my boat unless is spooled w/ Suffix, but be careful if get hung the lighter # test will cut your fingers like a razor.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite mono is suffix siege. It has low memory and is strong. I use 20 on my king rod, but I'd say go a little less for cigs.


----------

